# EER System



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة المهندسين الاكارم
احب ان اشارككم المعلومة الخاصة بال نظام النجوم الجديد المتبع في السعودية لتقييم كفاءة وحدات التكييف 

البداية:

* خلال السنة الماضية انقطعت الكهرباء في عدة مناطق في السعودية والكل قال ايامها ان المشكلة في نقص توليد الكهرباء،لكن السعودية افادت ان الكمية المنتجة كافية
فتم البحث عن السبب فتبين ان كثيرا من المنتجات الجديدة تعلنون ان استهلاك وحداتهم من التكييف اقل من الحقيقة وذلك لغايات التسويق

* فتقرر ان تشرف الهيئة السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس والجودة على هذه الارقام من خلال فحص مستقل

* وتم عمل نظام خاص بكل وحدات
وفيما يخصنا نحن بالتكييف تم عمل نجوم نجوم تقديرية كلما زادت عدد النجوم كان الجهاز احسن -كما 
في الفنادق-.

* وكان المعيار هو ان نتيجة الفحص للقدرة التبريدية الفعلية للماكينة بال btu/h مقسوما على استهلاك الكهرباء بال w هو ما يسمى EER سيكون هو المعيار المتبع وكالتالي:

EER اكبر من عشرة يعطى 6 نجوم (العلامة الكاملة)
EER اكبر من 9.5 واقل من 10 يعطى 5 نجوم
EER اكبر من 9 واقل من 9.5 يعطى 4 نجوم
EER اكبر من 8.5 واقل من 9 يعطى 3 نجوم
EER اكبر من 7.5 وأقل من 8.5 يعطى 2 نجم
EER أقل من 7.5 يعطى 1 نجمة (اقل علامة)


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


 

شكرا للمرور 
واتمنى للجميع الفائدة


----------



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سأبدأ قريبا باضافة صور لوحدات تكييف تحمل عدد النجوم لكل منها


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم الفاضل م/ Ahmedjet سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومة القيمة التى لم أكن أعرفها من قبل وأنى لا الاحظها من قبل فى أى جهاز فى مصر أرجو أن توضح أكثر بالصور كما وعدت ولك كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## air_con (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_*شكرااااااا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*_


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المهندسين الكرام

riyadh1
سليمان سعد الدين
air_con

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم الذي يشرفني:56:
وقريبا جدا الصور كما وعدت

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## شيخ الحارة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكلة أنه للمشاريع الكبيرة كالجامعات و المعاهد أغلب التصميمات لها تكون جاهزة و لا يتم المراجعة عليها من قبل المقاول أو المشرف حتى يمكن التأكد من ذلك حتى أن الأطنان المرصودة لمبنى ما تكون أكبر بكثير جدا مما يحتاجه المبنى و يتم عمل إعادة تقييم الأحمال و تقديمه بصورة روتينية .


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> المشكلة أنه للمشاريع الكبيرة كالجامعات و المعاهد أغلب التصميمات لها تكون جاهزة و لا يتم المراجعة عليها من قبل المقاول أو المشرف حتى يمكن التأكد من ذلك حتى أن الأطنان المرصودة لمبنى ما تكون أكبر بكثير جدا مما يحتاجه المبنى و يتم عمل إعادة تقييم الأحمال و تقديمه بصورة روتينية .


 
ما فهمت قصدك يا شيخ حارتنا :34:


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكيف akai*

السلام عليكم..

البداية بالصور مع مكيف اكاي 1.35 طن تبريد فقط

حسب الملف المرفق

عدد النجوم 2

ودمتم​


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*Akai 1.47 t.r.*

السلام عليكم​ 
والان ايضا مع مكيف اكاي 1.47 طن تبريد فقط​ 
حسب الملف المرفق​ 
عدد النجوم 3 فقط​ 
ودمتم​


----------



## ahmadjet (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

الآن جاء دور مكيف فوجي اليكتريك

18000 Btu/Hr فقط Cooling

عدد النجوم 2 فقط

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*Euro Star WA18C60-H10*

لسلام عليكم

الآن جاء دور مكيف Euro Star WA18C60-H10 

18000Btu Cooling only

عدد النجوم 2 فقط

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ممكن احد من الشباب يجيبلنا صور اضافية؟
وانا طبعا مستمر بالاضافة

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اليوم الدور على مكيفات سامسونج 1.5 طن تبريد فقط
والمكيف يحظى ب 4 نجوم
وهذا الاعلى للآن

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (28 نوفمبر 2010)

وناتي الان لاسم معروف اكثر وهو ال جي
والمكيف من القدرة 2.25 طن تبريد - تبريد فقط-
ويحمل ستيكر 2 نجمة
ودمتم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككوووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedtop (5 يونيو 2011)

والله معلومة مفيدة جدا شكر ا لك اخى العزيز ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم م أحمد مشكور على ما قدمت ولكن لى تعليق على ما ذكرت من ان المعيار نتيجة الفحص للقدرة التبريدية الفعلية للماكينة بال btu/h مقسوما على استهلاك الكهرباء بال w هو ما يسمى EER وهذا يكون C O P أى معامل الاداء ولكن EER تكون مقلوب معامل الاداء أى الدخل (بالوات) على الخرج (السعة التبريدية ) وهذا النظام مطبق منذ فترة فى امريكا وأستراليا وبريطانيا وجنوب أفريقيا ودول أخرى وشكرا *


----------



## ahmadjet (1 يوليو 2011)

عناية المهندس محمد احمد الشريف

اعتقد انك قد عكستها فغالبا رقم ال cop يكون ما بين 2 و ال 3
وارقام ال eer تكون ما بين ال 8 وحتى ال 13 في ارقى الحالات
والشركات الامريكية تستخدم seer وهو معيار اخف
يعتمد معدل الكفاءة على مدار فصول العام 
بينما ال eer يعتمد على ظروف الصيف غالبا

وشكرا للمرور


----------



## ahmadjet (7 يوليو 2011)

*محطات توليد الطاقة..استعدوا للاجازة...دقت ساعة المعلومة...لا دوام الى التدريب الى التدريب*

السلام عليكم..

نحن الامس بدانا مشاركة تستمر اليوم بمعرض داخل ارامكو السعودية عن الطاقة وتوفيرهاز

والحمد لله حظينا باكبر الاهتمام كشركة التكييف الوحيدة المدعوة..

ذلك اننا الوحدين في العالم من تبنى مواضيع حفظ الطاقة...

النقطة انه ومع حساب الفروقات بين الاجهزة المختلفة بالسوق تبين

انه لو استخدم الناس الوحدات المرشدة للطاقة ذات ال 6 نجوم فسنوفر ما لا يقل عن 25% من كهرباء المنزل.

وبحسبة صغيرة السعودية مثلا 60% من كهربائها المولدة تصرف على التكييف
فلو وفرنا 25% من هذه النسبة..نكون وفرنا 15% من الكهرباء المنتجة...

يعني لو عندنا في السعودية 6 محطات توليد طاقة,الان ممكن نعطي اجازة لموظفين واحدة بالكامل
ويرسلوهم للتدريب والتطوير وحتى عمل صيانة شاملة للمحطة بدون ان نحس بذلك في بيوتنا.

فقط لو استخدمنا 6 نجوم بدل ال 2 اللي عامة الاسواقز

ودمتم


----------



## الودعاني1 (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل الله يرحم والديك على ه المعلومة الي تسوى ذهب عز الله انك ابن حلال.
والحين ياطويل العمر وين نلقاها ذي المكيفات ام 6 نجوم؟؟
يا اخوي ما اشوف الورقة ذي على كل المكيفات ودي اعرف ليشس مايحطونها ؟؟

الله يقبل منا ومنك الصيام والقيام (امين)


----------



## الودعاني1 (21 أغسطس 2011)

:87:
البارحة في مركز الباحة الي علا طريق الكباري الدمام اغراني عرضهم الطنين شباك ب 1650 الزامل بور بوينت كومبرسور كبير ولا اخفيك تحمست لني ماحب الدواره المهم شغله ابي اشوف الصوت والتبريد !!!!!!! قال مافيه توصيله للكهرباء ( والي مايكتب عسر) .
رئيك يهمني كثير وكذلك من لديه معلومه والله يوفقنا لفعل الخير.


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أغسطس 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 
> نحن الامس بدانا مشاركة تستمر اليوم بمعرض داخل ارامكو السعودية عن الطاقة وتوفيرهاز
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
نحن بصدد عمل مقارنة للترسية بين وحدات التكييف - التشلرات و وحدات مناولة و فان كويلات لمشروع كبير
و نحتاج الى مقارنة وافية بين بترا و كاريير و يورك
فهل لك ان تمدنا ابنعلومات اللازمة
و ما هىالمواصفات الكاملة للمنتجات التى يتم تصديرها لامريكا
مع اعتبار الموضوع هام و عاجل


----------



## ahmadjet (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الودعاني1 قال:


> البارحة في مركز الباحة الي علا طريق الكباري الدمام اغراني عرضهم الطنين شباك ب 1650 الزامل بور بوينت كومبرسور كبير ولا اخفيك تحمست لني ماحب الدواره المهم شغله ابي اشوف الصوت والتبريد !!!!!!! قال مافيه توصيله للكهرباء ( والي مايكتب عسر) .
> رئيك يهمني كثير وكذلك من لديه معلومه والله يوفقنا لفعل الخير.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير...
بالنسبة للسعر 1650 مش مغري بالاساس..وبخصوص الكمبرسر الكبير هذا غير مميز وهو تكنولوجيا قديمة والصغير افضل لان الكبير لم تعد تنتجه الشركات ذات الاسماء المحترمة ..يعني بعد فترة لن تجد قطع غيار...
بالمناسبة بترا موجودة بنفس مجمع الباحة


----------



## mohamed mech (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير...


 
السلام عليكم
نحن بصدد عمل مقارنة للترسية بين وحدات التكييف - التشلرات و وحدات مناولة و فان كويلات لمشروع كبير
و نحتاج الى مقارنة وافية بين بترا و كاريير و يورك
فهل لك ان تمدنا بالمعلومات اللازمة
و ما هى المواصفات الكاملة للمنتجات التى يتم تصديرها لامريكا
مع اعتبار الموضوع هام و عاجل


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي *


----------



## ahmadjet (5 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نحن بصدد عمل مقارنة للترسية بين وحدات التكييف - التشلرات و وحدات مناولة و فان كويلات لمشروع كبير
> و نحتاج الى مقارنة وافية بين بترا و كاريير و يورك
> فهل لك ان تمدنا بالمعلومات اللازمة
> ...


 
عزيزي المهندس لتكون المقارنة دقيقة انا اريد inquiry تقديرية تظهر المطلوب
وبعدها نعمل لك المقارنة من كتالوجات الشركات...وليس من عندي وهذا عملي وواقعي
بخصوص المواصفات العامة بترا تتميز باانخفاض لصوت وباستهلاك الكهرباء القليل و بالالتزام بالقدرات التبريدية تماما..فكما تعرف ان بترا لديها المختبر الوحيد المخول خارج امريكا من ال AHRI لاصدار تقارير معتمدة بقدرات التبريد
ومثلا بعد مقارنة تشيلارات بترا وترين لاحد القصور الملكية في المنطقة الشرقية تبين ان بترا تتميز وبقوة على ترين..ذات الاسم الذائع الصيت


----------



## ahmadjet (5 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نحن بصدد عمل مقارنة للترسية بين وحدات التكييف - التشلرات و وحدات مناولة و فان كويلات لمشروع كبير
> و نحتاج الى مقارنة وافية بين بترا و كاريير و يورك
> فهل لك ان تمدنا بالمعلومات اللازمة
> ...


 
وبالنسبة لموضوع المواصفات فهذه يمكن اضافتها لتصبح على اعلى مستوى...
وهذا ما جعل بترا تبيع بالولايات المتحدة بكميات كبيرة...
فمثلا بترا انتجت ووردت لامريكا باكيج تشحن كقطعة واحدة بطول 17 متر وعرض 4 متر وارتفاع 2.5 متر.
والامثلة كثيرة...
يسرني التواصل معك


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> وبالنسبة لموضوع المواصفات فهذه يمكن اضافتها لتصبح على اعلى مستوى...
> وهذا ما جعل بترا تبيع بالولايات المتحدة بكميات كبيرة...
> فمثلا بترا انتجت ووردت لامريكا باكيج تشحن كقطعة واحدة بطول 17 متر وعرض 4 متر وارتفاع 2.5 متر.
> والامثلة كثيرة...
> يسرني التواصل معك


 
السلام عليكم
أسئلك و بكل وضوح
اذا كنت انت من سيختار بين بترا و منتجات شركات اخرى فما هى مواصفات التشلر الذى ستطلب من بتر تصنيعه لك ليكون هذا هو افضل ما عند بترا
و كذلك وحدات المناولة 
و وحدات الملف و المروحة​


----------



## ahmadjet (23 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أسئلك و بكل وضوح
> اذا كنت انت من سيختار بين بترا و منتجات شركات اخرى فما هى مواصفات التشلر الذى ستطلب من بتر تصنيعه لك ليكون هذا هو افضل ما عند بترا
> و كذلك وحدات المناولة
> و وحدات الملف و المروحة​



للامانة الموضوع يعتمد على ال Application للوحدة المراد تصنيعها
فمثلا قد تحتاج وحدة مضادة للانفجار في مكان ويكون عاملا حاسما
فيما قد يكون الضغط الاقصى للتشغيل في الربع الخالي مثلا هو العامل الحاسم
فلذلك لا جواب محدد -للاسف - على سؤالك
مع كل الشكر على الاهتمام


----------

